# "Blue Marlana" 5/23 and 5/24-25



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

Left the docks on 5/23 at 1pm for a shakedown cruise to the edge/nip. Boat ran well, and we nabbed a couple hoos..biggest was around 45lb. Good first trip of the season.

Decided to make an overnighter Thursday and Friday, 5/24-25.

Headed out to the dumping grounds with Marlana. It was just the two of us, and we had a great time. We enjoyed fishing beside Bodacious and Miss Scarlet, both of whom caught some amazing fish...congrats guys and gals.

The fishing was excellent, and the water was perfect. We managed a limit of wahoo and a dozen mahi. We lost a big fish swording that night, and lost a couple whites the next morning at the nipple...rubber hooks got us again.

Looking forward to next trip. Tight Lines.

Dave


----------



## k-p (Oct 7, 2009)

Sounds like a great trip, thanks for the report. We tried it twice just a week previous and couldn't escape the grass but I was figuring it would be good whenever it formed.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

We had a big ol' time too Dave. I wish our window shopper we had woulda bit though....


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

Bluewater Beatdown... are you guys practicing for some extreme minimal crew Olympic sportfishing category?


----------



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

Xiphius said:


> Bluewater Beatdown... are you guys practicing for some extreme minimal crew Olympic sportfishing category?


HAHA...not at all, Craig. It just seems our favorite crew's schedules don't seem to coordinate. Let me know when you're ready to go!! 

Fortunately, Marlana can run the pit herself now, and I can stay up in the tower barking orders. That never went over well with the rest of the guys..lol.


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

^^^^^^ this man speaks the truth! Congrats on an awesome trip. Hope we can get after it soon!


----------

